# You got me! First Fattie



## fullborebbq (Aug 11, 2019)

So after seeing the fatties post recently you got me interested. So I go into my local Wallyworld and there in the Sunday morning deli closeout bin are a plethora of yellow tag smalls. so let the games begin!!!


























Ham, Cappy, pepperoni, 





Pepperoni and Salami smalls before dicing  










Provolone and smoked sharp provolone










four cheese spaghetti sauce





Holy cow I did it!

It is chillin' in the fridge until smoking time!

Don't think I want to start it at 10pm

Updates to follow!


----------



## bertman (Aug 11, 2019)

To quote the great philosopher Tom Petty: It's the waiting that's the hardest part.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 12, 2019)

That looks and sounds perfect. Nicely done

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2019)

Great start!
Love the ingredients!
Al


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 12, 2019)

Thats lookin GREAT!!...only one small problem....once you do one...your hooked!!  You be inventing new stuffing items...LOL



 gmc2003
 Is a very bad influence according to my cardiologist...LOL


----------



## drdon (Aug 12, 2019)

Last nights setup looks REAL good.

Should be in full smoke now!??????


----------



## fullborebbq (Aug 13, 2019)

Update pix. Thank you all for the encouraging words.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks for the update, it looks even better smoked.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## fullborebbq (Aug 13, 2019)

Also cooking time was 4 hours total. 1/2 Hr at 180 deg, 3 hrs 225 deg and finished at 300 deg to internal temp of 165 deg.
Done on my smoker: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-pellet-smoker-build.286067/#post-1948735


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 13, 2019)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Looks DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## sauced (Aug 15, 2019)

Great looking fatty....nice job!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 15, 2019)

Looks good! 

Now where do we line up for a plate.. ;)


----------



## drdon (Aug 16, 2019)

Looks like it was a hit.


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 16, 2019)

Fatty looks awesome!!
Point


----------



## pigbark (Aug 22, 2019)

Nice Job, looks great..


----------



## KingDaD37 (Sep 8, 2019)

Amazin  have to try this


----------



## gatordunn (Oct 4, 2019)

Haven’t done a fatty in years! It definitely time to change that.


----------



## fullborebbq (Oct 9, 2019)

Side note and only my taste here.
Though I love the whole idea, using the pork breakfast style sausage with the ham and Italian type deli meats was a bit of a mismatch for my taste.
Next time I would do the same one I did but with the Italian sausage. Or I would go total breakfast with the pork sausage and fill with scrambles eggs and saute' some onions and broccoli and go with cheddar and Swiss cheese.

Maybe line up some hard boiled eggs in the middle, ends trimmed to make one long perfect egg center.


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 9, 2019)

That's as good looking a fatty as I've seen.

Diggin the "smiley" plate.

Like!


----------

